# Conectar PIC a internet



## ELIUSM (Sep 1, 2007)

Hola! Hoy les quiero preguntar sobre cómo hacer un servidor web con un PIC.

OOoojo: yo sé de PICs y sé qué es lo que se puede hacer y qué no. No crean que yo quiero hacer el tremendo servidor dentro de un pequeño PIC. Imagínense una página muy simple con un par de botones que prenden luces y que se tenga acceso a ella a travéz de internet... bueno, algo así.

Pero necesito saber más sobre cómo conectar un PIC a internet propiamente tal. Darle su MAC, talvez hasta una IP... Bueno, yo seguiré googleando, pero seguramente alguien aqui ya ha hecho eso antes y puede darme alguna documentación o consejos.

Saludos!
gracias


----------



## Tolaemon (Sep 3, 2007)

Busca algun Phyter, y el codigo fuente de una pila TCP/IP sencillita.


----------



## mr_lulo (Sep 4, 2007)

te recomiendo visites la pagina de lantronix, tienen algunos productos como el Xport y el Wiport que son en si mismos controladores TCP/IP, chekealos a ver que te parecen, aunque por su costo son para aplicaciones mas elaboradas


----------



## Kudoz7E (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola, 

Microchip dispone de un stack TCP/IP implementado para el PIC18F97J60. Tienes ya desarrollado el servidor web.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en028217

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1489

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2507&param=en027905

Un saludo


----------



## ELIUSM (Sep 4, 2007)

Wooooooowww!!    No sabía que existía eso!! Muchas gracias!

Miren lo que también encontré:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/39662a.pdf

Es un intercomunicador Red-Lan a protocolo SPI. Googleando encontré hartos proyectos que usan este chip en vez del PIC que ya estaría hecho para esto. En todo caso, además de esto veo que yo ya debería aprender a usar bien el C, ya soy casi experto en ASM pero esto sique sería bien difícil.

Muchos saludos!


----------

